# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  60 جلسه آموزش تصویری CodeIgniter از پایه تا پیشرفه به زبان فارسی+زایگان

## tazeha

سلام.
من این اموزش رو تازه دیدم.

شما هم می تونید ازش استفاده کنید. حدود 60 جلسه هست.

در دوره آموزشی CodeIgniter شما با قابلیت های اساسی این فریم ورک کاربردی قدرتمند آشنا می شوید.

http://p30download.com/fa/entry/57072/

----------


## مهرداد سیف زاده

دوست عزیز این همون مجموعه آموزشی در پست زیر هست
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...8%AE%D8%AA-cms
تا بحال دو تا پست در این بخش زده شده و به سمت لینکهای دانلود در دیگر سایتها بوده.
امکان داره دوستان به اشتباه بیفتن مدیران بیان و پستها رو پاک کنن.

----------


## tazeha

اه. اشباه شده.

ببخشید.

----------


## jfaroughi

واقعا مجموعه ای عاللی هست، دست مدرس درد نکنه ...

----------

